# Massachusetts Police jobs less competitive?



## Foxy85 (Mar 29, 2006)

Does anyone feel that Mass. Police jobs will slowly (or rapidly) become less competitive with the details being slashed...?

What I mean is that most states are hurting for cops.....aside from this one, as everyone and their mother apparently wants to be a police officer. I believe some of that desire comes from being able to make a decent living with added detail pay. Most police officers can't make six figures in other states....

While police officers still make a decent living here in the commonwealth without details....they certainly help increase recruitment to people who otherwise wouldn't consider the job based on our base pay alone....

Comments welcome....


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2008)

Look at the legions of people willing to become auxiliary police for free, and you'll have answered your own question.

What I see is the job of the police in Massachusetts becoming radically different than what we see now; everyone will learn a trade, that becomes their real job, and they just go through the motions of being a cop to collect health insurance and a pension. And the sheeple of this state will have no one to blame but themselves.


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

> What I see is the job of the police in Massachusetts becoming radically different than what we see now; everyone will learn a trade, that becomes their real job, and they just go through the motions of being a cop to collect health insurance and a pension. And the sheeple of this state will have no one to blame but themselves.


Many trades are paid for by the departments', and many more police will take advantage of that fact to hire themselves out for second careers. Forensics, photography, accident reconstruction, firearms training, DT instructors, commercial vehicle law, and many other skills we learn in the course of our profession are highly marketable. Like Delta says, more of us, myself included, will be looking to other places to supplement our income. All this means to the people of the Commonwealth, is that when I'm off-duty doing something else, I won't be policing. This means less officers on call throughout the state, and police visibility will decline and crime and accidents will increase.

Enjoy the flagmen sheeple!


----------



## firefighter39 (Apr 10, 2006)

Killjoy said:


> Many trades are paid for by the departments', and many more police will take advantage of that fact to hire themselves out for second careers. Forensics, photography, accident reconstruction, firearms training, DT instructors, commercial vehicle law, and many other skills we learn in the course of our profession are highly marketable. Like Delta says, more of us, myself included, will be looking to other places to supplement our income. All this means to the people of the Commonwealth, is that when I'm off-duty doing something else, I won't be policing. This means less officers on call throughout the state, and police visibility will decline and crime and accidents will increase.
> 
> Enjoy the flagmen sheeple!


Law Enforcement will become just like the fire service - everyone will have a side job. You will come to rely on that for your income as well and when the sh*t hits the fan there will be no extra officers around to.

Many smaller FD's that rely on career -off duty FF -coming back to man the station etc.. when the "big one" hits are finding that the guys don't come back because they are all tied up with their side jobs.

Also, the city/town will have less control over officers off duty hours. Now there is usually a limit on the # of hours you can work for the city, including details. With out details officers will be working a lot of hours at other jobs and really coming in dead tired to do their patrol shifts. All day landscaping, plumbing ect.. then a midnight shift in the cruiser.

There are a lot more reprocussions than had been thought out by Devil.


----------



## HELPMe (Dec 17, 2004)

I dont know if it will become less competitive but it will definitely not be as easy to make a decent living in this state with the very high cost of living etc. People have no problem paying an extra buck on the mass pike which has more than paid for itself but yet people choose to sacrifice public safety. I tell you one thing, people wont slow down for a flag man (woman) like they do a police officer. This can lead to a increase in traffic fatalities/accidents. 



This state is a joke.


----------



## Foxy85 (Mar 29, 2006)

Delta784 said:


> Look at the legions of people willing to become auxiliary police for free, and you'll have answered your own question.


True, but again, alot of guys I know sacrifice the "free service" for the detail pay...I assure you, the "fun" of being an Auxillary will wear off when you can't reap the benefits of the details.

I don't think the state will all of a sudden be hurting for recruits. But I think within 5-10 years....you will see a police exam every 6 months, and numbers will be down. Whats the appeal to being a police officer in Mass. anymore? Don't get me wrong I like this state, and this is where I want to work, but...

If one can go to the Carolinas or Florida, or where ever, enjoy better weather, not have to pay an outrageous oil bill to heat their home, AND get a take home cruiser.....

I think in the end, police recruits won't be as plentiful...


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2008)

Foxy85 said:


> True, but again, alot of guys I know sacrifice the "free service" for the detail pay...I assure you, the "fun" of being an Auxillary will wear off when you can't reap the benefits of the details.


Not if you don't have details to begin with. With the latest assault on details, do you really think auxiliaries are going to be called very often in the near future? The full timers will be fighting with knives over the scraps. And there will always be another crop of whackers to fill the auxiliary ranks when the "fun" wears off; such is the circle of life.



Foxy85 said:


> I think in the end, police recruits won't be as plentiful...


Oh, there will be plenty of recruits. It's just that the quality will suck, because instead of getting people who really want to be cops and saw details as a necessary evil to earn a decent living, you'll get the aforementioned whackers and people who just see a government job with good benefits to supplement their real job, i.e. "side" business.


----------

